# moving to BC



## PETER DEMM (Jan 21, 2012)

HI EVERYONE!!!
We're just young family with kids and planning to move to British Columbia any time soon, but we'd like to take our AUDI Q7 Exclusive with us which runs here in Spain on 98 gasoline, and I know that in North America the gasolines are 92 RON maximum,
Could you advise if it's possible to use the european car in Canada? What kind of procedure do we have to follow to adapt the car for Canada?
And finally how to transport the car in Canada? I've searched through, but there's lot of companies by sea and they are only for exporters who move a lot of stuff, so may be somebody know one who offer containers for only one car or something??
MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PETER DEMM said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> We're just young family with kids and planning to move to British Columbia any time soon, but we'd like to take our AUDI Q7 Exclusive with us which runs here in Spain on 98 gasoline, and I know that in North America the gasolines are 92 RON maximum,
> Could you advise if it's possible to use the european car in Canada? What kind of procedure do we have to follow to adapt the car for Canada?
> And finally how to transport the car in Canada? I've searched through, but there's lot of companies by sea and they are only for exporters who move a lot of stuff, so may be somebody know one who offer containers for only one car or something??
> MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


You cannot import into Canada am automobile less than 10 years old.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Peter & welcome to the forums! 


This link from the Transport Canada website should provide most of the answers regarding importing a vehicle into Canada ...

Vehicle Importation - Transport Canada


This link may also be helpful regarding the 15 year limitation and the exemptions to this rule ...

BSF5048 : Importing a Vehicle Into Canada


For registration of the vehicle in BC, check out these ICBC (Insurance Corporation of BC) links ....

ICBC | FAQs - Vehicle Registration and Licensing

ICBC | Moving to B.C.

Good luck!


----------



## PETER DEMM (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi
and thank for reply-it's very helpful, I think it could be possible for us to bring the car-I used your link and find that it's ok to import a vehicle if:
¨...You are a first-time settler to Canada and you owned, possessed and used your vehicle before your arrival in Canada...¨
I suppose, it's just to find any customs agency which could help with all the papers etc.. Right?
...and what about gas-which type of gasoline I gotta use instead 98 gasoline of EU?
THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PETER DEMM said:


> Hi
> and thank for reply-it's very helpful, I think it could be possible for us to bring the car-I used your link and find that it's ok to import a vehicle if:
> ¨...You are a first-time settler to Canada and you owned, possessed and used your vehicle before your arrival in Canada...¨
> I suppose, it's just to find any customs agency which could help with all the papers etc.. Right?
> ...


98 octane gasoline is the equivalent of 94 in Canada. It's just calculated differently. As far as I can determine the 94 rating is only available in Ontario and Quebec but that may be incorrect.
Despite your comments I don't think you'll be permitted to import your vehicle.


----------



## PETER DEMM (Jan 21, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> 98 octane gasoline is the equivalent of 94 in Canada. It's just calculated differently. As far as I can determine the 94 rating is only available in Ontario and Quebec but that may be incorrect.
> Despite your comments I don't think you'll be permitted to import your vehicle.


thanks!
but I got this extract from authorities for vehicle importation to Canada: I can do it if.....
¨...You are a first-time settler to Canada and you owned, possessed and used your vehicle before your arrival in Canada...¨
...anyway, I gotta look out for any custom agency who could help with papers and explain that things...
GASOLINE!!!What about BC gas?? NO 94 GAS, so what is max. RON-92, is it equivalent to 95 in Europe?:confused2:


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

PETER DEMM said:


> thanks!
> but I got this extract from authorities for vehicle importation to Canada: I can do it if.....
> ¨...You are a first-time settler to Canada and you owned, possessed and used your vehicle before your arrival in Canada...¨
> ...anyway, I gotta look out for any custom agency who could help with papers and explain that things...
> GASOLINE!!!What about BC gas?? NO 94 GAS, so what is max. RON-92, is it equivalent to 95 in Europe?:confused2:


You are only reading and quoting *part* of the document... If you read above you will notice that as well as you having owned and used the vehicle it must meet other criteria:

"You can import a vehicle into Canada on the condition that the vehicle is designed, manufactured, tested and certified to meet the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards or the U.S. Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards, bears a statement of compliance label affixed by the original manufacturer, has not been altered, and the certification from the original manufacturer is still on the vehicle..."


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

PETER DEMM said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> We're just young family with kids and planning to move to British Columbia any time soon, but we'd like to take our AUDI Q7 Exclusive with us which runs here in Spain on 98 gasoline, and I know that in North America the gasolines are 92 RON maximum,
> Could you advise if it's possible to use the european car in Canada? What kind of procedure do we have to follow to adapt the car for Canada?
> And finally how to transport the car in Canada? I've searched through, but there's lot of companies by sea and they are only for exporters who move a lot of stuff, so may be somebody know one who offer containers for only one car or something??
> MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


If the rules haven't changed lately, and if you can bring the car, it would have to be inspected, (around $100-$150) any problems fixed, and also brought up to Transport Canada standards, ie" does it have daytime running lights? Is the windshield, or front side windows tinted,if so and its too dark, it won't pass. And if you are moving to Vancouver area, it will have to pass "Aircare"


----------



## PETER DEMM (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks folks for replies!
Really helpful, sure my car got it all, it's Q7EXCLUSIVE, so may be it's the most important reason I wanna bring it with me- it's just a piece of cake!
But I see from your replies that¡s not easy- nothing it's easy in this world-it's built for that.
For things like these, I think it's better find an agency which could help in that procedure,
Do you know about any?
REGARDS FOR ALL!!


----------



## PETER DEMM (Jan 21, 2012)

What is it ¨aircare¨??


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

PETER DEMM said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> We're just young family with kids and planning to move to British Columbia any time soon, but we'd like to take our AUDI Q7 Exclusive with us which runs here in Spain on 98 gasoline, and I know that in North America the gasolines are 92 RON maximum,
> Could you advise if it's possible to use the european car in Canada? What kind of procedure do we have to follow to adapt the car for Canada?
> And finally how to transport the car in Canada? I've searched through, but there's lot of companies by sea and they are only for exporters who move a lot of stuff, so may be somebody know one who offer containers for only one car or something??
> MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


I would not bother as the Canadian system actively works against you,they do not want you to bring vehicles in.They want to protect their own market.The car needs to be least 15 years old and be able to pass a safety and emmission test.


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Aircare is an obligatory car test that everybody has to go through in BC. Your car has to meet the minimum standard requirement for gas exahustion and engine performance as far as polluion is concerned. It's an anti-pollution thing they say.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

marko2 said:


> Aircare is an obligatory car test that everybody has to go through in BC. Your car has to meet the minimum standard requirement for gas exahustion and engine performance as far as polluion is concerned. It's an anti-pollution thing they say.


Aircare is only applicable on the Lower Mainland of Vancouver, not the entire province of BC.


----------

